# DCH2 evening blocks suck



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

This rant is on my wife's account. She was doing Winnetka area. Big miles in total darkeness lol. 3hr block in 3.5 hrs. Normally she finish at least an hour before time. 
I told her to carry a flashlight. So she thanked me tonight for.


----------

